# How to call kennel?



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi! :flowers: :flowers: 

We soon open the kennel.
Your help in inventing a title, will be very relevant for me. :forgive me: With imagination for me very bed (( 
The title on a similarity is necessary:
Durrer ' s
Campari ' s

Or other, beautiful. :wub: 

Dog in kennel : Yorkie and maltese.
If there are offers concerning a title, I shall listen of happy very much! It very much for me is important! :Flowers 2:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm going to assume from the way your post is worded that English is not your first language.

Other than that - I have no advice for you. There is already a yorkie exhibitor with the kennel name Durrer. 

Why are soon opening a kennel? are you planning on showing or just breeding? A lot of breeders pick names of their family members or something similar. My kennel name is a combination of the maiden names of my mom (Bell) and my husband's mom (Arata)


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes, you are right. :biggrin: The English language I know very bad. Sorry)) 
I from Russia. 

Name kennel Durrer I do not want, meant something similar it would be desirable. But I construe also of other kind a name kennel.
My dogs for show and breed. For me the quality of my dogs and puppies from them is very important.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (MaryKate @ Apr 17 2009, 02:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763959


> Yes, you are right. :biggrin: The English language I know very bad. Sorry))
> I from Russia.
> 
> Name kennel Durrer I do not want, meant something similar it would be desirable. But I construe also of other kind a name kennel.
> My dogs for show and breed. For me the quality of my dogs and puppies from them is very important.[/B]



Try to help you...What is your last name, are you in Russia, and what breed are you breeding/showing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank all! 
Title kennel have invented.
Now it is necessary to wait for endorsement about registration in club! Wish to us good luck! :yahoo: And thank by all for the help!


----------

